# My Modena Pic`s



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

The wait is over got some nice pic`s for you all and a video too. Just click the link and click pauls albums on the left in the you will see the modena folder enjoy. Feel free to coment on them thanks.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You've got some fine looking birds. 
Could you send me the black Grizzle?


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Paul,

They are beautiful birds. I'm partial to the tri colors, but like them all. LOL, those big boys and girls barely fit on the perches. I'm on a different computer than the one I usually use, so couldn't see the video. I'll have to look later tonight when my husband comes back with the Mac. He is teaching a class on digital photography today and took the one I like with him. I can barely run this PC. 

Margaret


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Paul,

They sure are some handsome birds, and I would love to hold one of those big birds and get a hug! I especially like the white and blue one's with bars on their wings. I love all the varieties.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Paul, I loved seeing the pictures of all of them but must admit I have a weakness for the Modenas. Never knew they came in so many colors. They are very beautiful and maybe if I'm good, one will come my way one day.  

Thank you so much for sharing - I enjoyed seeing them.....3 times already.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

You have some great looking birds. Absolutely lovely.
Thanks for sharing.

Reti


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

They are SO pretty. Every picture I would say "oh I like that one" then the next picture I would say "ooh, I like that one too"...........so I said that about a million times........LOL
I like the solid black one A LOT!! AND I really like the black and white mottled one. Are these older birds? Younger birds? Gonna have babies?


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

They're gorgeous.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Beautiful birds, Paul! I really enjoyed the photos!

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Paul, 

I almost didn't see your modena folder, but I finally found it. You've got some beautiful birds and I'm very partial to your grizzles....very nice! 

Love your other pigeons too, they all look very well cared for, in excellent housing and healthy


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

LOVE them Paul! Extremely beautiful birds! So when is your first show?


----------



## samuri_spartan (Aug 26, 2007)

Very awesome birds Paul. I Love the birds on photo 41. I wish you lived in the states (or me in the UK ) so we could trade birds. Glad you finaly got some.

Chris


----------



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks a lot guy`s for the kind word`s, been waiting for some modena`s for about a year now and the wait is over lol.


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

What Pretty Birds You Have. Nice To See The New Part Of Your Family.


----------

